# no los verán hasta que los tengan encima



## blueberry_88

Ciao Ragazzi! 
ho un dubbio atroce su questa frase! "No los verán hasta que los tengan encima"... Significa "Non li vedranno finquando li avranno sopra la testa" o "Non li vedranno fino a che non li avranno sopra la testa"?
Per il contesto, mi spiace, ma faccio fatica. E poi, comunque, credo sia una questione puramente grammaticale...contesto o non contesto... Grazie!


----------



## honeyheart

Sin más contexto diría que en esa frase "encima" significa "addosso".  Si el sentido fuera "sopra la testa" o algo así, hubiera dicho "arriba".


----------



## Larroja

blueberry_88 said:


> Per il contesto, mi spiace, ma faccio fatica. E poi, comunque, credo sia una questione puramente grammaticale...contesto o non contesto... Grazie!



Cara Blueberry, 

cosa vuol dire che fai fatica? Il senso di una frase non è quasi  mai una questione puramente grammaticale, e se vuoi essere aiutata non puoi lasciare che siano gli altri, a faticare, con notevoli sforzi d'immaginazione. Non costringerci a tirare a indovinare, non è questo lo scopo del forum.  

In quali circostanze questa frase viene pronunciata?

Ti aspettiamo, grazie, 
Larroja
_moderatrice_


----------



## blueberry_88

Ok.... Allora, come spiegare... Vi basta se vi dico che è una guerra dove ci sono due fazioni nemiche che combattono in cielo. e una persona dice: "no los verán hasta que los tengan encima". Non voglio la traduzione. Quello che vi chiedo è davvero puramente grammaticale. Significa che non li vedranno finquando li avranno sopra o che non li vedranno fino a che *non* li avranno sopra? Capito cosa vi chiedo?  è che mi è venuto questo dubbio. Io, comunque, sono più per la seconda e, in effetti, in questo caso, sarebbe proprio meglio usare "addosso".


----------



## ursu-lab

blueberry_88 said:


> Ok.... Allora, come spiegare... Vi basta se vi dico che è una guerra dove ci sono due fazioni nemiche che combattono in cielo. e una persona dice: "no los verán hasta que los tengan encima". Non voglio la traduzione. Quello che vi chiedo è davvero puramente grammaticale. Significa che non li vedranno finquando li avranno sopra o che non li vedranno fino a che *non* li avranno sopra? Capito cosa vi chiedo?  è che mi è venuto questo dubbio. Io, comunque, sono più per la seconda e, in effetti, in questo caso, sarebbe proprio meglio usare "addosso".



Be', se li sorvolano con degli aerei, allora qui "encima" significa "sopra (la testa)" e non "addosso":

*finché non *saranno sopra di loro... 

Se invece sono dei mostri volanti, allora:

finché *non *gli saltano/arrivano addosso


In spagnolo l'avverbio "non" dopo il "finché" non si usa, in italiano sì.

Ma perché "finquando" o "fino a che" se si può usare un semplice "finché"?


----------



## blueberry_88

Sì, sì, va benissimo anche finchè.. non era quella la mia preoccupazione. Grazie per la risposta


----------



## csilvia

Mhhhhh, non vorrei fare un grosso errore, ma per quanto ne so io é una unidad fraseologica che vuol dire, piú o meno: non li vedranno fino a quando non sarà troppo tardi, piú o meno come: sbatterci il naso contro.
Non vorrei fosse un'accezione dialettale della comunitá valenciana, ma li é utilizzato in questo modo:

"Quería evitar a Paco, pero lo ví que ya lo tenía encima"


----------



## blueberry_88

Guarda, alla fine il significato è sempre lo stesso. e quell' "addosso" mi piace molto 
Grazie, comunque, per il tuo contributo!


----------



## Estopa

blueberry_88 said:


> Significa che non li vedranno finquando li avranno sopra o che non li vedranno fino a che *non* li avranno sopra? Capito cosa vi chiedo?  è che mi è venuto questo dubbio. Io, comunque, sono più per la seconda e, in effetti, in questo caso, sarebbe proprio meglio usare "addosso".


 
Potreste spiegarmi qual'è la differenza tra le due frasi?

Non li vedranno finquando li avranno sopra vs. Non li vedranno finché non li avranno sopra

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## ursu-lab

Estopa said:


> Potreste spiegarmi qual'è la differenza tra le due frasi?
> 
> Non li vedranno finquando li avranno sopra vs.
> Non li vedranno finché non li avranno sopra
> 
> Grazie in anticipo!



Veramente "finquando" nel dizionario italiano non è nemmeno registrato...  Si scrive "fino a quando" o "fin quando"

Mah, da quanto ho capito (perché nella domanda posta all'inizio non era affatto chiaro) il dubbio di blueberry era sulla presenza o meno del "non" pleonastico dopo il "finché".
In italiano si mette soprattutto quando la premessa è una frase negativa (non li vedranno finché *non*...)  mentre in spagnolo no.


----------



## blueberry_88

Scusate, in effetti, rileggendo, non so se si capisce... Io non capivo se la frase in spagnolo volesse dire "non li vedranno se continuano a stargli sopra" (o comunque qualcosa del genere) oppure "non li vedranno finché non li avranno sopra/addosso". Capito, Estopa?
Comunque, penso sia la seconda, giusto?


----------



## ursu-lab

blueberry_88 said:


> Scusate, in effetti, rileggendo, non so se si capisce... Io non capivo se la frase in spagnolo volesse dire "non li vedranno se continuano a stargli sopra" (o comunque qualcosa del genere) oppure "non li vedranno finché non li avranno sopra/addosso". Capito, Estopa?
> Comunque, penso sia la seconda, giusto?






> "No los verán *hasta que* los tengan encima".



*È *la seconda. In spagnolo non c'è scritto "si...."


----------



## Estopa

blueberry_88 said:


> Io non capivo se la frase in spagnolo volesse dire "non li vedranno se continuano a stargli sopra" (o comunque qualcosa del genere) oppure "non li vedranno finché non li avranno sopra/addosso". Capito, Estopa?
> Comunque, penso sia la seconda, giusto?


 
Anch'io la vedo così. Se fosse stata la prima sicuramente avrebbe detto:

"No los verán mientras los tengan encima" o qualcosa del genere.



ursu-lab said:


> Veramente "finquando" nel dizionario italiano non è nemmeno registrato... Si scrive "fino a quando" o "fin quando"


 
Grazie, Ursu. Il mio problema è che non ero per niente sicura sulla differenza tra entrambe le frasi:

Non li vedranno fino a quando li avranno sopra vs.
Non li vedranno finché non li avranno sopra 

Dalla spiegazione di Blueberry ho capito che la prima significherebbe "No los verán mientras los tengan encima", mentre la seconda significa "No los verán hasta que (no) los tengan encima". Giusto?

Secondo me anche in spagnolo potrebbe usarsi questo "no pleonástico". 

Di nuovo grazie!

Edit: Ho trovato un articolo interessante sull'argomento. Si tratta del primo link (PDF)

Ancora sullo stesso argomento ho trovato qualcosa nel Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?lema=hasta



> HASTA*1.* _[...]_ *Es muy frecuente que, cuando la oración principal tiene sentido negativo, en la subordinada aparezca un no expletivo, esto es, innecesario, como refuerzo de la negación de la oración principal: No se fue hasta que no llegó su padre; Se negó a confesar hasta que no llegó el juez. Debido a lo arraigado de este uso, ha de considerarse admisible, aunque no hay que olvidar que el enunciado no necesita esta segunda negación:*


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## ursu-lab

In italiano io direi che invece è proprio necessario. Almeno per quanto mi riguarda, la sua mancanza mi "suona" malissimo, cosa che non mi capita con lo spagnolo.


----------



## Estopa

Grazie dei commenti, Ursu.

Potreste dirmi ancora se era giusta la mia interpretazione della frase:

Non li vedranno fin quando li avranno sopra (= No los verán mientras los tengan encima).

Non sono ancora arrivata a questo punto nello studio della grammatica.

Grazie!


----------



## ursu-lab

Ma non significa la stessa cosa in spagnolo: scritta così col "mientras", stai dicendo che "non li vedranno durante il tempo in cui (mentre/intanto) gli stanno addosso..."
Se proprio vuoi usare un "fino..." affermativo che implica una durata effettiva dell'azione, la cosa migliore sarebbe rovesciarla: 
finché (=mentre) gli stanno *addosso*, non li vedranno.

C'è anche "fintantoché" (o "fintanto che")


----------



## Estopa

Scusami se torno sempre sullo stesso argomento, ma vorrei capire l'espressione e non ci sono ancora riuscita. 

Avevo fatto il mio tentativo di traduzione partendo dalla frase "non li vedranno se continuano a stargli sopra" di Blueberry (= No los verán si continúan estando encima de ellos => No los verán mientras los tengan encima), anche se capisco che non è una traduzione letterale, direi che vuol dire più o meno lo stesso.

Da quello che avevo letto nel thread, credevo que questa frase (Non li vedranno se continuano a stargli sopra) fosse equivalente a "Non li vedranno fin quando li avranno sopra", ma sembra proprio che non sia così. 

Allora come dovremmo tradurre la frase col "fin quando"? È proprio questa espressione che trovo difficile da capire.

Grazie ancora una volta per la tua pazienza!


----------



## ursu-lab

Estopa said:


> Scusami se torno sempre sullo stesso argomento, ma vorrei capire l'espressione e non ci sono ancora riuscita.
> 
> Avevo fatto il mio tentativo di traduzione partendo dalla frase "non li vedranno se continuano a stargli sopra" di Blueberry (= No los verán si continúan estando encima de ellos => No los verán mientras los tengan encima), anche se capisco che non è una traduzione letterale, direi che vuol dire più o meno lo stesso.



Veramente la frase di Blueberry è:

No los verán *hasta que* los tengan encima

Cioè, *non *sono ancora arrivati addosso a loro e, fino a quando non gli arriveranno addosso, *non *li vedranno perché non si sono accorti della loro presenza. 
Direi che solo così questa frase ha senso. Se gli stanno già addosso, li vedono, no? O, almeno, li "sentirebbero"


----------



## Estopa

Continúo en español, que me cuesta mucho todavía escribir en italiano. 

El uso de "mientras" en sustitución de una frase condicional es frecuente en el lenguaje coloquial. Ese era el sentido que yo le estaba dando a la frase:

Por ejemplo:
Mientras no me digas la verdad, no te doy las llaves del coche = Si no me dices la verdad, no te doy las llaves del coche (Ya sé que gramaticalmente no es lo mismo, pero el sentido sí me lo parece).

En realidad mis dudas vienen de una de las dos traducciones que hizo Blueberry de la frase española, (Non li vedranno se continuano a stargli sopra), que yo traduje con "No los verán mientras..." en el sentido que he explicado más arriba. Creí entender que para ella esa oración era equivalente a la que lleva el "fin quando" (Non li vedranno fin quando li avranno sopra). 

Si no son equivalentes, quisiera saber cómo traducir esta última frase (la del "fin quando"), a ver si acabo de entender la construcción.

Gracias otra vez. ¡Qué lío!

Edit: He abierto un nuevo hilo porque creo que mi duda va más allá de lo planteado por Blueberry. Gracias por la paciencia.


----------



## ursu-lab

Estopa said:


> En realidad mis dudas vienen de una de las dos traducciones que hizo Blueberry de la frase española, (Non li vedranno se continuano a stargli sopra), que yo traduje con "No los verán mientras..." en el sentido que he explicado más arriba. Creí entender que para ella esa oración era equivalente a la que lleva el "fin quando" (Non li vedranno fin quando li avranno sopra).
> .



Para ella a lo mejor sí, pero no.


----------

